# Gutter Cleaning



## michaelcherr (Nov 10, 2010)

I have some gutters to clean at a very tall 2 story house. The next door neighbor has tall maple trees (very frustrating). That makes me need to clean them out twice a year. Borrowing the neighbors 40' ladder everytime is getting frustrating.

Is there a good/reasonbly priced hose or pressure washer extension product?

I was also thinking about cobbling something together using plumbing components like galvanized pipe or copper (for weight), or a combo of both. 

Mike


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

They make extensions but even if you could get up that high I don’t see how you could do a good job if you can’t see what your doing. 

I see leaves splattered all over the roof that will end up back in the gutter.

I’m thinking the next time you’re on that 40’ ladder install a gutter topper.


----------



## jburd964 (May 4, 2009)

Toppers and be done with it. Cleaning gutters and hating your neighbor tell you are he dies is stressing.

I'm not a professional., But I did stay at Holiday Inn Express last night.


----------



## michaelcherr (Nov 10, 2010)

Do either of you have personal experiences with gutter toppers? Not a loaded question, actually curious.

In my experience, gutter toppers make things worse, except the ones that are cost-prohibitive.
Sure, they work amazing at stopping leaves, but leaves aren't the problem.

The simple plastic ones with a bunch of holes will let the maple tree helicopters through/then it's impossible to get them out since it's covered.

As far as doing a good job blind with a cleaning tool. If it were easy to do, I'd do it a couple times a year, and then it wouldn't really matter if I did a great job.

Also need to mention I manahge rental properties, so this is a more than one house issue.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

jburd964 said:


> Cleaning gutters and hating your neighbor tell you are he dies is stressing.


Posting in forums while under the influence is not a good thing.

DM


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

DangerMouse said:


> Posting in forums while under the influence is not a good thing.
> 
> DM


Well… I guess I’ll see ya later then. :scooter: :shifty:


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Been there, done this: For m sister and BIL's tow story house; Use two or so pieces of 1/2" PVC pipe, place a 90º ell on the end, a short piece of pipe, another 90º, then a short piece running downward and leaning at about 45º. Put an adapter on the bottom end for a water hose to attach to. I've used this to clean their gutters and my sis can use it also, and she's lazy.


----------



## michaelcherr (Nov 10, 2010)

I thought about using PVC, but I thought it wouldn't be rigid enough. I will give that a try.


----------



## michaelcherr (Nov 10, 2010)

Thurman,
I'd like to hear more about how this worked out.
I used 1 piece of 3/4" and one piece of 1/2".
The top 1/2" section (I used the thicker walled PVC) was way to flimsy to work sucsessfully.


----------



## OlyTDI (Oct 27, 2011)

My solution to this problem has been to use about a 2.5 inch rigid pvc pipe with a 180 deg. loop at the business end and then adapted to my Rigid Shop Vac hose on the other end. I walk along the gutter from the ground and vaccuum-out the gutter. Sometimes sticks and such get stuck but it's much easier than ladders and climbing.

I dream about owning a boom truck for this and to wash-off the roof under the trees...


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

I'll never say that this set-up is as strong as metal piping, but it works and an average person is able to handle this unit, even with the slight bending due to water pressure. The piping will bend some in direct proportion to the water pressure and the size of the opening on the end. The piece on the end is angled at the 45º to help blow debris out of the gutter. And there again, I never said it was a clean operation to the operator. But, as said, this beats climbing, moving and climbing ladders.


----------



## supermike (Oct 9, 2011)

Best way I've found that is quick, easy, efficient, and fast is to cover the strainer to the downpipes and use a leaf blower to blow out them gutters. Maybe 10 minutes and that includes putting away the ladder.


----------



## michaelcherr (Nov 10, 2010)

The issue in the original post was that there wasn't a long enough ladder to reach the gutters. 
Your solution (unless using a blower extension) doesn't work for the situation at hand.


----------



## OlyTDI (Oct 27, 2011)

Good point on not addressing the OP's problem.

Consider renting a boom truck or the like once to twice a year and do all of the gutters on all of the properties at once. This may not be as prohibitive price-wise as you think. And a lot safer. You don't want to be on the receiving end of gravity if you make one silly slip-up...


----------



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

I would think that it would be cost efficient to install good quality gutter toppers on ALL the properties. The building owner can depreciate the cost of installation, and you don't have to take your life into your hands twice a year. Climbing up a 40' ladder when you don't really have to is a risk I would bet you'd rather not take. That, or I would hire a 3rd party to do it.

I have Leaf Relief on the upper gutters of my house (the lower gutters are on the first floor eaves) and have been very happy with them. They were like they are supposed to.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

I built a "blower extension" out of 2" PVC pipe (and 45 degree elbow), several years ago. Built it to attach to my gas-powered leaf blower. It worked great on single-story house gutters. Fantastic, actually! 

I experimented with several set-ups to clean the gutters on our current 2-story house. Unfortunately, they were all either far too heavy, or too flexible, to be of any use.


----------



## michaelcherr (Nov 10, 2010)

I found a 32' Ladder, very new looking on Craigslist.
Problem solved for now.
I might look into gutter guards when I re-roof in the next 1-2 years.


----------



## richimmi (Oct 20, 2012)

*Gutter Cleaning Dallas*

Another option is have seamless gutters installed. The process is similar with the exception that the gutter channels are made on site with a machine that takes flat aluminum stock and extrudes it to the K-style shape for any length as long as the flat aluminum stock does not run out. Seamless gutters have less connections and are less likely to leak. more here


----------



## northcarolinajoel (Jan 21, 2021)

Having a good result on Gutter Cleaning is very satisfying, it is a great experience for everyone.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

northcarolinajoel said:


> Having a good result on Gutter Cleaning is very satisfying, it is a great experience for everyone.


If you're going to advertise on here, pay for it!


----------



## BookerJack (Feb 6, 2021)

Hire a professional


----------

